# snare dyein



## aklosowski6342

im dyein my traps and want to know if any one dyes there snares ?


----------



## Crazycowboy

While I've never really had much luck with snares, I have seen people dye them. Most people I know though just boil them good to remove any oil/sent from them and then set them


----------



## xdeano

use spray paint. It does a better job. just pick up a cheap can of flat paint of your choice depending on area.

Boil them with dawn dish soap first, then rinse and boil in baking soda, rinse and let them hang to dry. spray them and let them sit for a few weeks and you're ready to go. it's a good summer job.

The reason why I don't use dye is because it can become sticky.

xdeano


----------



## Crazycowboy

makes sense to me xdeano that the dye would become sticky. I don't know if i'd even go as far as to paint them...if you boil them good in baking soda, they tend to blend in pretty good as far as i've seen. But, like I said...I've never had much luck using snares...much rather just set footholds


----------



## adokken

Boil in baking soda, and then hit them with a couple of differant auto body spray paint and they will just disapear,


----------



## aklosowski6342

thanxs to all im still learning and it seems like trappin is harder then i thought but this is my first year and so far i think im a lifer also hats off to all that reply


----------



## adokken

I think I set my first trap in 1932 and caught a weasel and have benn trapping when ever I have been able to since.


----------



## aklosowski6342

that is outstanding would you happin to live in mn i would like to buy you a beer


----------



## beever trapper

if you re snaring canines, cats and *****, better do something to em. paint works great, log wood die is less sticky than quick dip. a shiney snare lock is an item of interest to a **** and frustrating to find your loop drawn out and empty. As Xdeano said boiling em in baking soda, is a must regardless of what your snaring. it reduces glare and the snares seem to take dye or paint better even with careless beavers, dull snares are better, (duh). all of mine are painted nowdays.

if you are buying your snares, im guessing theyre not loaded, if you plan to load em( create memory in the cable, making it faster), make sure you do this before you dye or paint them or else you end up with stripes in your snares.

good luck!


----------



## aklosowski6342

beever trapper said:


> .
> 
> if you are buying your snares, im guessing theyre not loaded, if you plan to load em( create memory in the cable, making it faster), make sure you do this before you dye or paint them or else you end up with stripes in your snares.
> 
> what dose loaded mean and memory?


----------



## beever trapper

not sure if i know the best way to explain this, but here it goes, Anyone else that knows what im talking about feel free to contribute.

picture a snare loop, tear dropped shaped or circular. when your loading a snare. you're for lack of a better word creasing, or bending the cable to make the snare more round and faster. loading snares is simple to do. any easy way of doing it take a piece of half in. rebar, or a trap stake put it in a vise horizontally, take your snare, start at the fixed end near the lock, apply pressure and run the cable over the bar in a circular motion or the shape that you want your snare to take. the smaller the angle you run over the bar the more you will load your snare. be carefull to not get too wild with loading your snares the more you load em the faster they get and if you get too aggressive you might make your loop smaller than you want. also be careful to make sure you dont load em with a twist or spiral, this will prevent your loop from sitting perpendicular to the ground.

again not sure if im explaining this well. theyre are alot of good videos out there about snaring and building snares. Mark Steck, John Graham, and Clint Locklear have some good ones.


----------



## xdeano

Yep that's correct. You're just making a rounder hoop. I use a pair of plyer and just do the same thing, only in my hand. It makes them faster as you said but it also blends in better and does a better job at cable placement on the animal.

xdeano


----------



## collector

I just boil them a few minutes then soak in white vinager untill they turn whitish gray then rinse , it works good and its real cheap.


----------



## coyote_buster

i just got my first **** to have been snared last night, i didnt boil the snares i just dipped em into some speed dip and hung em up, they dont seem to stick to me and it took the shine out of them, not sure if thats the best or not though, i will see if i get some more though


----------



## m45auto

i dyed mine using rit dye and oak bark,then tossed in a big double handfull of hickory chips,(i wasn`t sure if the dye was detectable) the snares smell like hickory chips now and have darkened somewhat(they blend in better now)


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

The way i dye all my snares and traps is in walnuts. i have a big kettle i put over a fire, and when the water starts to boil i throw in a bucket or so of walnuts. then i let them boil and the water turns black, i throw in my traps and let them dye. then when im done with my traps i just throw in my snares. it gives them a black or smokey color and they blend in well. but if you have galvanized cable, its very hard to dye them with anything.


----------



## xdeano

Black Walnuts work well if you have the trees. I have one at my families home, but i find it to be more of a hastle compaired to picking up a bag of logwood crystals. The walnuts do work well though.

xdeano


----------

